# access denied bei Datei Schreiben mit Java unter Linux trotz gesetzter Rechte



## Unregistriert (30. Okt 2009)

Zuerst mal Hallo 

Vielleicht sollte ich zuerst mal anmerken das ich zwar recht fit in Java zu sein glaube  aber noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung mit Linux/Ubuntu habe 

Zu meinem Problem: Ich versuche aus Java heraus (eine jsp-Seite) meine H2-Datenbank anzusprechen, bekomme dabei aber immer eine access denied exception. Auf der Suche nach dem Problem hab ich versucht eine Datei aus dieser jsp heraus zu schreiben:

```
FileWriter schreiben = new FileWriter("/var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/ROOT/testfile1.txt");
```
Obwohl ich auf /var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/ROOT sämtliche Rechte gesetzt hab: drwxrwxrwx 5 klaus klaus 4096 2009-10-30 17:39 ROOT bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission /var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/ROOT/testfile1.txt write)

Wüsst da vielleicht jemand woran das liegen könnte und wie ich das umgehen kann?


----------



## Geeeee (30. Okt 2009)

Das könnte daran liegen, dass, und da lehne ich mich mal etwas aus dem Fenster, deine webapp nicht in ROOT läuft, sondern woanders. Dieses wird durch den SecurityManager bzw. catalina.policy Konfigurationsdatei geregelt.


----------



## Unregistriert (30. Okt 2009)

So wies aussieht lehntst du dich da garnicht mal so haltlos aus dem Fenster, jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden wie ich das umkonfiguriere. Scheint da auch so zu sein das ich da die Permissions explizit auch für jdbc setzen kann, was für mich ja optimal wäre )

Superlieben Dank, das war der Hinweis in die richtige Richtung )


----------

